# [Feature Request] SVG image import



## adracamas (Feb 16, 2018)

I think with how 4k is building momentum, it would be really beneficial to offer support for importing SVG images like you could with Gif, Jpg, Png, etcetc


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 16, 2018)

Have you tried adding SVGs with the media source?


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 16, 2018)

You can use the browser source and create a local file in the same folder as the svg. Just call it something like logo.html, ignore the html head stuff and just use this code: "<img src="filename.svg" style="width: 100%">"


----------



## datro (Jul 23, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Have you tried adding SVGs with the media source?


I'm not sure I understand your suggestion.  I'm new to OBS, but after diving into this a bit it seems that a "media source" is for things like playing a video as an OBS source.  SVG files are vector files produced with tools like Inkscape or Adobe Illustrator.  Can you elaborate on how I would use a media source to work with SVG files?  Ultimately what I need is just a "Image Slide Show" source that can work with SVG files.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 24, 2020)

Media source works with all kinds of media, not just videos.


----------



## Tormy (Aug 11, 2020)

Media source doesn't import any SVG file


----------



## pcgeek86 (Sep 15, 2020)

I was just searching for a way to add SVG images to my OBS scenes, and came across this thread. I'd just like to +1 this feature request.


----------



## babunera (Dec 11, 2020)

*.SVG will be a great adition to OBS!*

Tried it now to confirm that OBS can't handle .svg files using Media Source, neither throught Image Source.

The solution that lebaston100 suggest, creating a .html and using browser source can pull the .svg into OBS, but lacks it's escalability. It pulls the image as bitmap (jpg, png, gif) then you can see pixels, not a vector file (svg, pdf, eps, ai), that you can upscale 1000x and do not see pixels.


----------



## Antone-dev (Apr 3, 2021)

For anyone in the future, *dodgepong *probably meant Browser Source. Or it has been renamed. SVGs can be handled in OBS with a Browser Source set to local file.


----------

